# Powermax anti-clogging system



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has any opinion or first hand expierence with what Toro calls (ACS) or Anti-clogging system? It looks interesting in there own vidieo then again it could just be a gimmick or does it really help?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I plow snow in the winter and we had a 32''storm . (nemo) Next to one of my customers a nieghbor has one and I will tell that it does work. With all the blowers I saw that storm,,that toro went threw snow faster than any blower I saw that day. I talk with im this fall and he showed it to me. If i remember right it was a 926 oxe .


----------



## Northern Flicker (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, yes it does appear to work as advertised. I own a new 926OXE I have used 5-6 times so far. Within the impeller area covered by the polymer housing, I have yet to notice any clogging or snow-sticking, even in wet-sticky snow. One foible is that stray snow shooting out from the chute appears to build up on top of the polymer deck, since it is flattish. Clearing yesterdays 20cms I had to give the top of the auger housing a quick 2-second hand-swipe maybe twice. Just a minor foible. Another 20cms scheduled for tomorrow and yet another for Monday-coming, so the machine is getting lots of use.


----------



## RayZor Fist (Dec 21, 2013)

I too have a new 926OXE and I see the same things as Northern Flicker. I get a little build up that I wipe off after I'm done but nothing to worry about at all.

I was a little concerned about the "plastic" but after all the ice chunks and a branch or two that went through yesterday at my kid's house I am no longer concerned.


----------

